# Bill MacPhee, Schizophrenia Digest



## David Baxter PhD (May 12, 2007)

William J. MacPhee was diagnosed with schizophrenia in 1987. After years of struggling with this devastating illness, Bill was able to regain control of his life through medication, family support and other therapies. 

Recognizing the need for an informative publication, Bill formed Magpie Publishing Inc. and launched the original Canadian edition of _Schizophrenia Digest_ in October 1994. He has overseen the growth of the magazine to a professional, quarterly publication. 

In June 2003, Bill took the initiative to address the needs of the approximately 2.5 million Americans who suffer from schizophrenia. At that time, a U.S. edition of _Schizophrenia Digest_ was launched, and was extremely well received. Magpie Publishing Inc. has since grown and has spun-off sister companies Magpie Media Inc. and Green Apple Courage Inc., all producing publications that relate to the mental health field. 

Bill is a strong advocate in the area of mental health and is often called upon to speak to mental health and consumer groups throughout Canada and the United States. He speaks candidly about the crippling effects of schizophrenia and describes with great clarity and detail what it is like to be paranoid, have hallucinations, become frustrated, depressed and suicidal. He also offers hope, showing that with the proper medication and support, recovery and a return to daily living are possible. 

*Awards* 
For his efforts in both the publishing and mental health fields, Bill has garnered numerous awards including: 


2004 National Alliance for the Mentally Ill's Lionel Aldridge Award- Named in honour of former Green Bay Packer star Lionel Aldridge, who won a decade long battle with schizophrenia after his playing days ended, the annual award was created as a tribute to the leadership, service and courage that he exemplified. 

2002 Golden Jubilee Medal of Queen Elizabeth II- Recognizes a Canadian who has made a significant contribution to their fellow citizens, their community or Canada. 

2001 Niagara Entrepreneur of the Year Award- Honours a company or individual that has given something back to the Niagara Region by being a role model. 

2001 Canadian Mental Health Association Media Award- Honours a member of the media who has made outstanding contributions to the coverage of mental health issues.
*Speaking Engagements* 
Bill's speaking roster for 2004 included: 

_Community Hope Inc., New Jersey
NAMI, Connecticut
NAMI, Idaho,
NAMI, Louisiana
NAMI, Syracuse
NAMI, Vermont
Royal Ottawa Hospital, Ottawa
Schizophrenia Society of Canada, New Brunswick
Schizophrenia Society of Ontario, Toronto
Schizophrenia Update 2004, Vancouver Hospital, Vancouver_​Bill's presentations have had a powerful impact on those who hear him: 

_Our audience was obviously very moved by your presentation [and] your openness and honesty. Your presentation offered hope and encouragement to family members and consumers and gave a much needed perspective to some law enforcement officers there. 

Donna M. Schaitel
Office Manager
NAMI Louisiana_​_All I can say is three words to you- "You inspire Me". Your presentation?was inspirational, funny, sad, hopeful, showing your strong character and how you have overcome schizophrenia, "your enemy". It brought tears to my eyes. You captured the audience and kept them glued to their seats for a full 1 ? hours. 

Trish Hanrahan_​To inquire about Mr. MacPhee's services, please contact _Schizophrenia Digest_ at: 

Toll Free: (888) 834-5537 
Alternative: (905) 994-0302 
Fax: (905) 994-0304 
or email your inquiry/request to: publisher@schizophreniadigest.com.​


----------

